# My cyps!!!



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok! I am not sure what they are because I mixed them on arrival! Time will tell!!! I think the first is a _tibeticum_ and the next a _flavum_!!! The second one seemed to grow in the medium, so I dug it out a bit...!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice. I would love to try some asian species too!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## dan_t (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep - good luck!

Dan


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool! Looking forward to more pictures of your babies. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2009)

Pretty cool!! Keep them growing!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2009)

We are going to have ALOT of cyp flower pics before long! :clap: :clap: :clap: Keep it going!


----------



## guangchen (Apr 2, 2009)

I may think the first is Cyp. flavum for its hairy ,

Wish you a nice Bloom


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info!!! I have mixed up the plants and I will only be able to tell what they are from the flowers, cause I do not know any other characteristics...lol... Thanks again...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 2, 2009)

How are they progressing - slow or fast?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2009)

I will post pics tomorrow cause now it is night and I can't take a proper photo (although I was always reminding myself)! The first one seems to grow a bit fast!!! The other one is not...!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 3, 2009)

This is how the first develops... the second is the same...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2009)

guangchen said:


> I may think the first is Cyp. flavum for its hairy ,
> 
> Wish you a nice Bloom



Welcome to slippertalk, guangchen. Tell us about yourself in the Greetings and Salutations thread.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 3, 2009)

I love watching Cyps leaf out. They are very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I love watching Cyps leaf out. They are very aesthetically pleasing.



I agree. Cyp foliage is awesome!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Today in noticed there is a new growth...lol..i thought it was a little greenish stone... (I have removed some of the potting mix on the photo)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> there is a new growth...lol..i thought it was a little greenish stone


Yeah, opals, emeralds and jade, they're littering my garden. Yeah, that's the ticket! oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 9, 2009)

nice. that new growth seems quite a distance from the other one


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, opals, emeralds and jade, they're littering my garden. Yeah, that's the ticket! oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Eric I have put some gravell I took from the substrate I have used for my tank and there are many colourful little stones...

Smartie, that is about the length of the rhizome as far as I can remember..., so maybe two growths emerging from the edges...


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

update us...it must look diff by now


----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

This is how the plant looks today!!!! I think i amanaged to kill the other plant...
It seems there is a bud inside, but it is progressing slowly! Big growth is about 25+cm tall and the small is about 6cm!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Very good. I noticed some Cyplike growth where I thought I had lost my plants; but none in bud yet.


----------

